# where to surfcast in Conn., R.I., and Mass



## Cuttyhunk (Jun 7, 2005)

First time poster here, looking for guidance.

Any recommendations on where to do some surfcasting and also what to use and when for summer pattern in New England for stripers / blues? Plan on visiting Conn. R.I. and Mass.

Taking the family to New England for vacation this summer (from Virginia) and hoping to get my lines wet a few times. I am mostly familiar with early fall patterns at Cuttyhunk and late fall/early winter patterns in VA Beach or N.C. Outer Banks. 

Thanks!
Cuttyhunk


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Don't know*

which area you're going. But, I'm heading up to Gloucester and Hyannis Mass on the 1st week of September for a mini vacation. I "GooGled" up some tackle shops nearby those areas where I called and asked for tips. I was told to pick up some herrings for Stripers. I don't remember, but I think I was told to pick up some squid/shrimp for Pollock (I'm strickly going after the Stripper). Also, therer are beaches nearby those 2 places and no license is required.

So, my advice is try to search for some tackle shops nearby where you'll be and ask the B&T shop owners for some advice and do sound like you will buy it from them so they can be more helpful.

Good luck


----------



## Cuttyhunk (Jun 7, 2005)

*fishing spots in New England*

Thanks Tuna. I guess I was planning to make the family plans around were the fishing spots are. I know we want to do Boston and Cape Cod. I have found tackle shops to be helpful on the Outer Banks N.C. and will get in touch with some in New England. Just hoped some locals on this thread may know of a few public beaches where fishing is allowed / and effective. By the way is that Bowie Maryland?

C.H.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*CH, yes sir*

Bowie, MD. I agree with you on the OBX tackle shops, they are very helpful and make you really feel at home. According to the NE tackle shops I spoke to, they said fishing on beaches are permissble. They do seem to be pretty friendly too. Unfortunately, the majority of the folks here don't fish too much up that neck of woods, hence that's why I was doing a little research for myself. I used map.googles.com to check out some beaches, pretty neat (got that tip from flea).


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Welcome to the board sorry I wasn't around to greet you earler(Job is keeping me busy during the day) I don't know were you are staying in CT there aren't as many places as in most State but you can try Sherwood Island in Westport but here is a link that might help out or you can contact me and I can get you some of the spots I fish at. Again welcome to the board.

http://www.ctfisherman.com/


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Here is the coastal access link for CT

http://www.lisrc.uconn.edu/coastalaccess/


----------



## Cuttyhunk (Jun 7, 2005)

Cocoflea and Tuna - Thanks for the welcome and the tips on information. I will check them out and be sure to report back if I find anything else. 

Cocoflea, (you being in Connecticut) have you ever been to Cuttyhunk Island off New Bedford Mass.? August and September is crazy with stripers up there.

Nothing beats the sound of the surf while watching the sun come up or go down (except, of course, having a fish on the line at the same time).

Thanks again, Cuttyhunk


----------



## Cuttyhunk (Jun 7, 2005)

*Tuna, being from Bowie MD...*

I assume your name comes from tuna fishing (perhaps off Ocean City or the OBX?) 

How much have you surf fished up in New England (other than the trip you are planning in September). I have only ever done Cuttyhunk - but it is so good that I haven't tried any place else. Making this a family vacation though I will need to locate other spots.

Me and a friend have just started this thing of following the striper migration from Mass. in September all the way down to the OBX in December/January with little 3-day weekend trips when we can. Really enjoy it. Ever done that?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Cutty,*

Hardly a Tuna fisherman (I get seasick like a dead puppy). My name came from the fact that all my life, when bringing lunch to school (Junior, HS, College, and now J.O.B), I'll make Tunafish sandwich.

As far as for this NE fishing trip, it's a scam that I pulled on my wife & Momma inlaw. You see, her mother wanted to visit a relative who lives in Gluecester Mass and also is a Tony Bennet fan. We'll, he's appearing at Hyannis Mass on labor day. So, I thought, why the heck not!! We'll, they don't know I'm bringing my surf poles with us yet.  
So, that's where this striper comes in for New England.

And speaking of which, yes I do go after them, last year was a blast with the huges ones in the Chesapeake bay, so I didn't have to go far. This year is a bust for me, that's why were going up north. But I usually chase after them in our backyards.

As far as OBX, we'll, I was chasing after the Red Drums and will probably going down there this fall (again). Yes, it's pretty awesome catching one of those things. It made me into a fishing junkie literally.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*try this site...*

http://www.risaa.org/


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*i found this one helpful too..*

http://www.stripersonline.com/SurfTalk_forumlayout.shtml

good luck

p.s. there is a great bait shop in e. falmouth, but i can't recall the name right now. if it comes to me i will post it.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*and finally...*

stop and chat with these folks. your wife will love the town and make sure to hit the Monkey Bar. 
http://northcove.com/


----------



## Cuttyhunk (Jun 7, 2005)

*Hey Ralph*

Thanks for the links and suggestions. I see you are from Baltimore - that is where I grew up. Does that make you a Ravens Fan? Go Ravens!


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*New York New York*

GIANTS #1
JETS#1a

you can travel right up 95 with the sites i recommended. 
i wasnt' kidding about old sayville. your wife will love it. its very quaint and i am relatively certain she'll find something fun for the kids there. from what i have read rhode island surf fishing is amazing and naturally cape cod is nirvanna [obx north].


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Monkey Bar*

is local watering hole in old sayville with very local colour. its called monkey farm or monkey bar. for obvious reasons i can't remember which it is. i must caution you though, you'll find a bunch of yankees fans in there.


----------



## Cuttyhunk (Jun 7, 2005)

*Hey Ralph*

I checked out Old Sayville on-line - it looks very inviting. Thanks for the tip. I already told the wife about it. We will probably start there then work our way toward the Cape. We are going 2nd week of August. 
Giants and Jets... Hmmm I think we beat both of them last year. ) Purple Power


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*old saybrook*

you might want to check it out too.


the tackle shop i mentioned in a nearlier post is called, surprisingly enough, falmouth bait & tackle co. [dah] and its located in east falmouth, ma. e. falmouth is another place you and the kids will love.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*purple power! u a viking fan....*

or ravine fan?  

and as for the ravines, we've been beat by better


----------

